# Fur Auction 2007-2008 Dates For Mta And Mmit



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

MICHIGAN TRAPPERS ASSOCIATION
& MID-MICHIGAN INDEPENDENT TRAPPERS
FUR AUCTION DATES/PLACES
2007/2008

December 15, 2007 at Jays Sporting Goods in Clare, Michigan. This is a combined sale with Michigan Trappers Association and Mid-Michigan Independent Trappers. For more information contact:
Mike Rockwell at 269-782-3662 or Ed Lundborg at 231-832-5986

January 19, 2008 at the Ravenna Conservation Club in Ravenna, Michigan. This a Michigan Trappers Association sale, for more information contact:
Mike Rockwell at 269-782-3662 or [email protected]

February 2, 2008 at the Playhouse in Houghton Lake. This is a Mid-Michigan Independent Trappers sale. For more information contact: Ed Lundborg at 231-832-5986

February 16, 2008 at the Kalamazoo Fairgrounds in Kalamazoo, Michigan. This is a Michigan Trappers sale, for more information contact:
Mike Rockwell at 269-782-3662 or [email protected]

March 29, 2008 at Jays Sporting Goods in Clare, Michigan. This is a combined sale with Michigan Trappers Association and Mid-Michigan Independent Trappers. For more information contact:
Mike Rockwell at 269-782-3662 or Ed Lundborg at 213-832-5986


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

If a newbie wanted to go and see how a sale goes, which of the remaining would you suggest?????


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

The one that is starting right now (08:30 am) on the opposite side of the state from you! I believe the Ravenna sale is typically the biggest of the year.

Probably for you, given your location, I'd hit the one in Clare. I hear the last one there was pretty well attended. Not sure if the late sale (last one of year) will be as big or not, but I'm sure you'd see/learn alot.


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Mister ED said:


> The one that is starting right now (08:30 am) on the opposite side of the state from you! I believe the Ravenna sale is typically the biggest of the year.
> 
> Probably for you, given your location, I'd hit the one in Clare. I hear the last one there was pretty well attended. Not sure if the late sale (last one of year) will be as big or not, but I'm sure you'd see/learn alot.


Thanks Mr ED, I'll see if I can talk Walleyevision into atteding with me!!!


----------

